# TOP film schools in US and UK???



## Moksha (Sep 25, 2012)

I would like to know which are the best film schols in the US and UK in terms of qualitative education and moderate fee structure. Especially the ones which would also provide boarding within the campus. Please Help!!


----------



## Mike_V (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.c...-usc-ucla-afi-353726

that's probably the easiest list to go through. it is by no means indepth, but it should give you a glimpse of what is considered top.
the rest will require you to do research.
good luck


----------

